# pond planting media as a substrate



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I am currently planning to rescape the tank soon and i have a question if it is safe to use pond planting media that contains arcillite and zeolite.
http://www.amazon.com/Aquatic-Planting-Media-25-Lbs/dp/B000HCKVDW

Thanks


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I think its safe. Zeolite is traditionally used as a filter media, arcillite is a baked clay, and both have good CEC. Arcillite is an orangey brown color though. It looses some of its brightness as biolfilm develops on it but its still a distinct orangey brown.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, I think safe, but let's wait and see if more will say it's okay.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I have it in one or two small tanks, it's safe - but it's also basically glorified, more expensive Turface... the little white bits (I guess those are zeolite? I always thought that was the arcillite, lol. oh well) are the only notable difference. Beyond that, it's just a highly porous, baked clay substrate.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I have it in 2 tanks. It is safe, but don't rely on it as your only source of nutrients. You must dose the water column.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, saw a planted tank in an LFS (closed already) and they use this type of substrate... Plants seems to be ok and just growing fine...


----------

